# Catoosa county Skinny 8



## jlhenderson7075

Opening day Rifle. 246.6 yard Heart shot. 
He looked a lot bigger from far off. 175# on the hoof.


----------



## jlhenderson7075

I normally bow hunt even during firearm season. But where this guy was coming off bed at was nearly impossible to get in close without being winded. So I thought I would go ahead break out the Ruger -06 with the Redfield. Rifle hunting is a whole lots easier than Bow hunting. IMHO.


----------



## whitetailfreak

Thats one to be proud of. Dandy N GA buck. Congrats!


----------



## wvdawg

Good one - congrats.


----------



## Broken Tine

Nice buck!


----------



## Junior Ward

Great buck. Just moved out of Catoosa county to White. I'm glad to see another nice buck from Catoosa. I now know of two, yours with a gun and mine with a bow. Have you had it scored?


----------



## blood on the ground

That's a nice deer! Congratulations!


----------

